# Wild West trip..advice needed



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

My wife and I ( mostly I) want to go to the part of the USA where we imagine cowboys come from. I watched too many westerns as a child. Mention of places like Texas, Arizona, Wyoming , Colorado etc make me want to book a ticket. We want to stay in one place hire a car and after 10 days fly home. We like shopping for clothes and eating and the usual tourist things..but no great obsession with going to pretend shootouts at the OK Corrall and the like. Being there is enough . Can anyone suggest a place big enough to sustain a 10 day stay ?? ..Houston..Austin..any advice greatly appreciated. Yeehah


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Two major cities you will want to visit, or make your base of travel are Dallas, Texas and Denver, Colorado. Both are big cities with plenty to do, including many shopping and dining options (shopping and dining in the Dallas and neighboring Ft Worth area is almost unlimited). I believe both cities have direct air service from London with British Airways. While you are there you will probably want to rent a car, particularly in Dallas, which is a very car oriented city. You can do many day trips into the surrounding countryside, or a trip of several days driving from one town to another to spend the night, seeing the countryside along the way. You could drive between Dallas and Denver, or fly between them, and rent a car in each city. 

If your time is limited, you may only want to do one of the cities on this trip, and explore further out from the city by car. Denver would be a good city for this as you could go further out into several states.

Just to warn you, Dallas can be unbearably hot in the summertime, weather you might be uncomfortable with coming from the UK. It does not mean you should avoid Dallas for it is a great place to vacation. The weather in springtime or fall might be more to your liking.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Try the Cowboy Capital of the World, Bandera, Texas. Several dude ranches and only a few minutes from America's 6th largest city, San Antonio........ Don't forget to stop by the Alamo, at least 10 UK/British defenders died there!


----------

